# ID these frogs



## weapon_X (Aug 3, 2010)

I bought these frogs from a someone who is moving out of state and couldn't take them. The person I bought them from said they were all D. azureus but someone said the green ones are Auratus. I'm a total newbie and thinking that the green ones may be two different types of frogs. 

Can someone please help me id them properly? Also any help/tips for sexing them would be helpful as well. 

Thanks in advance. 

Mark


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

whers the pics lol ! im guessing cobalts .. ( ofcourse im jkin there's no pics yet !


----------



## weapon_X (Aug 3, 2010)

Sorry, not sure why the pics weren't showing up before.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

It looks to be 2 azureus and 2 bronze auratus.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

The blue ones are Azureus and the green are auratus, probably green and bronze but without collection data a definite morph ID is not possible.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

the 2 Auratus look to be from different locales judging by the patterns


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah. Those auratus are two different locales. The one is known as a "microspot" and I'm not sure about.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

actually the "blue / green and bronze" morph will throw both of those patterns, it is quite common to see both spotted and those with a large spot from the head down the back from the same clutch.

im not saying that these are definitively "blue and bronze" im merely stating that just because an auratus has small spots does not make it a "microspot"

james


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

You should consider separating the blue azureus from the green and bronze auratus so that you don't get hybrids. Those are great looking frogs.


----------



## weapon_X (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for the id everyone. I already have a different vivarium ready to go for the auratus, I just need to replace the humidity/temp gauge. It is safe to keep the auratus together?

Also, what would I need to provide to have them sexed?


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Can you take a few more photos, particularly showing the front toes. If so, we might be able to help sort that out. Also, both species are very quiet callers, but it you catch one calling (throat pouch expanding), that'll confirm that it's a male.


----------

